# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  النمص والتشقير في ميزان الشرع

## حفيدة المتولي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواتي الاعزاء

عندي مشكله 
وهي كلما رأيت اخت 
مظهرها نامصحه
واحببت ان انصحها قالت لااااااااا   هذا تشقير 
حتي انني في احد المرات قلت لها قريبي مني  فنظرت جيدا فوجدتها والله نامصه
تتستر تحت التشقير ولقد سمعت ان احد المشائخ قال ان التشقير 
حيلة علي النمص لادائه بنفس الغرض كاصحاب السبت والعياذ بالله
 لذالك كتبت هذا العنوان
حتي اجمع ما يمكن جمعه في هذا الموضوع   ومن ارادت المساعده فجزاها الله خيرا

----------


## حفيدة المتولي

اخواتي هي بنا نبداء اول بتعريف كلا منهم
النمص
*تعريف النمص لغة :-*
*• قال ابن فارس:"نمص:النون والميم والصاد أصيل يدل على رقة الشعر، أو نتف له"*
*• قال الخليل:"النمص رقة الشعر حتى تراه كالزغب،.... وامرأة نمصاء وهي تتنمص أي: تأمر نامصة، فتنمص شعر وجهها نمصاً، أي: تأخذه عنها بخيط فتنتفه "*
*• قال ابن منظور:"النمص رقة الشعر، ودقته، حتى تراه كالزغب، ....تنمصت المرأة: أخذت شعر جبينها بخيط لتنتفه....قال الفراء: النامصة التي تنتف الشعر من الوجه"*
*• قال الزمخشري :"النمص نتف الشعر"*
*• ورد في تاج العروس :*
*"أنمص الحاجب، وربما كان أنمص الجبين، إذا رق مؤخرهما، كما في "الأساس"*
*وقيل: امرأة نمصاء تأمر نامصة فتنمص شعر وجهها نمصا أي تأخذه عنه بخيط"-.*
*• وفي المعجم الوسيط :" انتمصت المرأة: أمرت النامصة أن تنتف شعر وجهها ونتفت شعر وجهها.تنمصت المرأة: نتفت شعر جبينها بخيط...أنمص الحاجبين: دقيق مؤخرهما مما يلي العذار"*
*-. ورد في تهذيب اللغة :*
*"قال الليث: النمص دقة الشعر، ورقته، حتى تراه كالزغب، ورجل أنمص الرأس أنمص الحاجب، وربما كان أنمص الجبين، وامرأة نمصاء تتنمص أي تأمر نامصة فتنمص شعر وجهها نمصا، أي تأخذه عنها بخيط*

*اصطلاحا:-*

*النمص:هو مطلق الإزالة والتحسين بأي مزيل سواء كان نقشا،أو نتفا،أوبحف،أو بقص،أو بتخفيف،أو بحلق،أوبخيط، أو بموس وغير ذلك كلاهما سواء؛ وذلك بجامع العلة وهي تغيير خلق*

----------


## حفيدة المتولي

تعريف التشقير

هو تغيير لون شعر الحاجب بالصبغه للون الاشقر حتي يبدو كانها نامصه

----------


## حفيدة المتولي

*= حكم النمص:-*
*• ذهب قومنا [ أهل السنة ] إلى أن النمص حرام سواء كان للزوج أو لغيره ، بإذن الزوج أو بدونه ؛لأن النبي النبي(صلى الله عليه وسلم):"لعن النامصة والمتنمصة" لعلة تغيير الخلق*
*- أما في بعض الحالات ينبت للمرأة شعر من شارب أو لحية حتى يفحش، ولذا عليها أن تزيله؛لأنه بحكم إعادة الخلقة إلى أصلها وليس تغيير لأصل الخلقة.*

*ذهب الحنابلة إلى التحريم ، فالمحرم عندهم نتف شعر الوجه ، في حين أن حلق شعر الحاجب جائز سواء بحف أو بقص دون نتف ، دليلهم :أنه ليس نمصا ؛لأنه ليس فيه نتف.**
*

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

*بارك المولى فيك ونفع بك*

* أستزيدي لنا  أختآآآه*

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

ذهب الحنابلة إلى التحريم ، فالمحرم عندهم نتف شعر الوجه ، في حين أن حلق شعر الحاجب جائز سواء بحف أو بقص دون نتف ، دليلهم :أنه ليس نمصا ؛لأنه ليس فيه نتف.ومادليلهم على ذلك وكيف الرد؟

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

أذكر ـ إن لم تخني الذاكرة ـ أن الشيخ العثيمين جوّز التشقير ، أما بقية العلماء ؛ فلا ..
وكما ذكرتِ أخية ؛ فقد قالوا بأنّه حيلةٌ على النمص ، والغرض سواء ؛ وهو تغيير خلْقِ الله ، والعياذ بالله ..
أما النمص فمعلومٌ حُرمته ..
أحسن الله إليكِ أخية على هذه الغيرة المباركة ، التي بعثت الأمل فيّ شخصيًا لإنكار هذا المنكر العظيم ..
لا يخفى علينا انتشاره ، وحاصله اللعنة والطّرد مِن رحمة الله ..
وأنا لا أدري كيف ترضى أختنا المسلمة بأن تظهر بمظهر الجميلة في عين البشر ، ملعونة عند الله مطرودة مِنْ رحمته ..
والله المستعان ..

----------


## ريم الغامدي

أختي الفاضلة / ربوع الأسلام  وفقها الله وسدد خطاها

أخية لعلك تقصدين بردك النمص لا التشقير 
فالتشقير محل خلاف بين العلماء ولا يجوز أن نقول أن صاحبة هذا الفعل ملعونة فالامر خطير تهيب كثير
من العلماء المعاصرين من القول بالتحريم فضلا عن اللعن

----------


## ريم الغامدي

تقول صاحبة كتاب أحكام التجميل وهي رسالة علمية :
والذي يبدوا للمتأمل - والله أعلم بالصواب - أن خلقة الله باقية لم تتغير بصبغ شعر الوجه ، أو جزء
من الحاجب ، بل إن الناظر إلى من فعلت ذلك عن قرب - وليس من الضروري أن يكون قريبا جداُ-
يستطيع أن يرى الشعر المصبوغ بكامل هيئته ....

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

> أختي الفاضلة / ربوع الأسلام  وفقها الله وسدد خطاها
> أخية لعلك تقصدين بردك النمص لا التشقير 
> فالتشقير محل خلاف بين العلماء ولا يجوز أن نقول أن صاحبة هذا الفعل ملعونة  فالامر خطير تهيب كثير
> من العلماء المعاصرين من القول بالتحريم فضلا عن اللعن


بارك الله فيكِ ..
معلوم أخية أنّ مقصدي النمص ..

----------


## ريم الغامدي

جزاك الله خيرا 
زادك الله توفيقا وهدى

----------


## نورالجنة

جزيتم الجنة اخواتي الغاليات 
سبحان الله انا لست مع التشقير لإن اظن و الله اعلم فيه شئ من النمص  
عن أبي عبد الله النعمان بن بشير رضي الله عنهما قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : ((إن الحلال بين وإن الحرام بين ، وبينهم أُمور مشتبهات لايعلمهن كثيراً من الناس، فمن أتقى البهات فقد استبرأ لدينهِ وعرضه ، ومن وقع في الشبهات وقع في الحرام ، كالراعي يرعى حول الحمى يؤشك أن يرتع فيه .ألا وإن لكل ملكٍ حمى ألا وإن حمى الله محارمُهُ . ألا وإن في الجسد مضغه إذا صلحت صلح الجسد كله ، وإذا فسدت فسد الجسد كله . ألا وهي القلب )) . رواهُ البخاري ومسلم  


عن الحسن بن علي بن أبي طالب سبط رسول الله ، وريحانته رضي الله عنه قال : " حفظت من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( دع ما يريبك ، إلى ما لا يريبك ) رواه الترمذي وقال : حديث حسن صحيح . 

التشقير كونه اولا يقوم على تضعيف بوصيلات شعر الحاجب مما يؤدي الي سقوط بعد من الشعر (كما نعلم جميعا ان التشقير هو استخدام مادة الاوكسجين مع الصبغة او البدرة الزرقاء التي تقوم على حرق لون الشعرة الطبيعي الى لون ذهبي و ما شبه )

و بذلك اصبح تنمصا بناء على سقوط بصيلات من الحاجب
و ان النمص فهو حرم لإنه فيه تغير لخلق الله و بتغير لون الحاجبين تتغير ملامح الوجه كما هو الحال في نتف شعيرات الحاجبين 

فالأفضل الإبتعاد من كل الادوات التي تؤدي الي سقوط شعر من الحاجب سواء بطريقة مباشرة او غير 

على سبيل المثال   الملقاط و المقص و التشقير و ما شبه 
و و هذا الله اعلم 

اختكم نور الجنة

----------


## نورالجنة

> تعريف التشقير
> 
> هو تغيير لون شعر الحاجب بالصبغه للون الاشقر حتي يبدو كانها نامصه


 جزاكي الله الجنة اختي الغالية  على التعريف

فحقا  على سبيل المثال  لو رأينا اختا لنا ترتدي ملابس  لونها مثل لون بشرتها و فيه تحديد للجسم  برغم انها تلبس عبائة  الا ان الناظر يراها غير ذلك  

فلا يجوز ان ترتدي ملابس توحي للناظر انها هذا الإيحاء  انها ترتدي ملابس شفافة . فهي تدخل في حكم الكاسية العارية 

لإن رسول الله لم يقل عارية؟ بل قال كاسية و تبدوا عارية للناظر 


هذا و الله اعلم

----------


## ام عمران

السلا م عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،

أختي بارك الله فيك أولا قياسك باطل ولاارى وجه الشبه بين ماذكريته عن اللباس وعن صبغ الحواجب او تشقيرها فلا أعلم كيف توصلتي الى هذا القياس .. فارجو ان ناخذ الحذر من اصدار حكم بدون علم.. والافتراء في تحريم ماأحل الله او تحريم حرامه بدون علم..
وسأنقل لكم كلام الشيخ خالد المصلح وفقه الله في مسألة تشقير او صبغ الحواجب ورأيه من رأي الشيخ بن عثمين رحمه الله:

*إن كان المراد بالتشقير صبغ شعر الحاجب بلون يقارب لون البشرة فلا أرى في ذلك بأساً؛ لأنه ليس من النمص المحرم، إذ النمص الذي جاء النص بلعن فاعله هو نتف شعر الحاجب، أما الصبغ فإنه لم يُنْهَ عنه، وكونه قد يشتبه بالنمص في النظر فليس هذا مسوغاً لتحريم ما أحل الله، فإن الأصل في الأشياء الإباحة.* 

*وقد أنكر الله جل وعلا من حرم ما أحل من الزينة بلا برهان كما في قوله: (قُلْ مَنْ حَرَّمَ زِينَةَ اللَّهِ الَّتِي أَخْرَجَ لِعِبَادِهِ وَالطَّيِّبَاتِ مِنَ الرِّزْقِ قُلْ هِيَ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا خَالِصَةً يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ كَذَلِكَ نُفَصِّلُ الْآياتِ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ) (الأعراف: 32) وبالإباحة كان يفتي شيخنا محمد بن عثيمين رحمه الله.*

*الشيخ خالد المصلح*

*اتمنى ان يكون هذا النقل مفيد للجميع.*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( الحلال بين والحرام بين ، وبينهما أمور مشتبهة ، فمن ترك ما شبه عليه من الإثم كان لما استبان أترك ، ومن اجترأ على ما يشك فيه من الإثم أوشك أن يواقع ما استبان ، والمعاصي حمى الله ، من يرتع حول الحمى يوشك أن يواقعه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم )) رواه البخاري* 
*قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( بادروا بالأعمال فتنا كقطع الليل المظلم . يصبح الرجل مؤمنا ويمسي كافرا . أو يمسي مؤمنا ويصبح كافرا . يبيع دينه بعرض من الدنيا )) رواه مسلم*  
*عن حذيفة رضي الله عنه : (( كان الناس يسألون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الخير ، وكنت أسأله عن الشر ، مخافة أن يدركني ، فقلت : يا رسول الله ، إنا كنا في جاهلية وشر ، فجاءنا الله بهذا الخير ، فهل بعد هذا الخير من شر ؟ قال : ( نعم ) . قلت : وهل بعد ذلك الشر من خير ؟ قال : ( نعم ، وفيه* *دخن** ) . قلت : وما دخنه ؟ قال : ( قوم يهدون بغير هديي ، تعرف منهم وتنكر ) . قلت : فهل بعد ذلك الخير من شر ؟ قال : ( نعم ، دعاة على أبواب جهنم ، من أجابهم إليها قذفوه فيها ) . قلت : يا رسول الله صفهم لنا ، قال : ( هم من جلدتنا ، ويتكلمون بألسنتنا ) . قلت : فما تأمرني إن أدركني ذلك ؟ قال : ( تلزم جماعة المسلمين وإمامهم ) . قلت : فإن لم يكن لهم جماعة ولا إمام ؟ قال : ( فاعتزل تلك الفرق كلها ، ولو أن تعض بأصل شجرة ، حتى يدركك الموت وأنت على ذلك ) . رواه البخاري .* 
*وفي صحيح مسلم قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ... " تصدقن . فإن أكثركن حطب جهنم " فقامت امرأة من سطة النساء سفعاء الخدين . فقالت : لم ؟ يا رسول الله ! قال " لأنكن تكثرن* *الشكاة** . وتكفرن العشير " قال : فجعلن يتصدقن من حليهن . يلقين في ثوب بلال من أقرطتهن وخواتمهن .* 
*ألا نكف عن الشكوى يا معشر النساء من الحواجب ونرضى بما قسم الله لنا ..*

*قال تعالى : {{* *إن يدعون من دونه إلا إناثا و إن يدعون إلا شيطانا مريدا * لعنه الله وقال لأتخذن من عبادك نصيبا مفروضا * و لأضلنهم و لأمنينهم و لأمرنهم فليبتكن أذان الأنعام و لأمرنهم فليغيرن خلق الله ومن يتخذ الشيطان وليا من دون الله فقد خسر خسرانا مبينا }} سورة النساء 117 – 119*  
*ألا نكف عن تغيير ما قسم الله لنا ..* 
*قال تعالى : {{ وكان الإنسان أكثر شئ جدلا }} سورة الكهف 54* 
*قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((**دعوني ما تركتكم ، إنما أهلك من كان قبلكم سؤالهم واختلافهم على أنبيائهم ، فإذا نهيتكم عن شيء* فاجتنبوه* ، وإذا أمرتكم بأمر فأتوا منه ما استطعتم** )) رواه البخاري*

----------


## ام عمران

وكم من عائب قولا صحيحا  وآفته من الفهم السقيم

المسألة ليست نكف أو لانكف  ونرضى بما قسمه الله،، فلسنا بصدد الكلام عن تصرفات فردية هنا... ولاأظن أن إحدى الأخوات قد ذكرت هل تقوم بتشقير او صبغ الحواجب.. بل جاءت التعليقات كرد على بعض اللأخوات هداننا الله وإياهن في جرأتهن على الافتاء في التحريم أو التحليل أو سياق أحاديث في غير مامحلها وقياسات باطلة.. وترك ماقاله العلماء.. المسألة خلافية وأختلف فيها كبار العلماء.. فمن نكون نحن ؟  المنتدى لنقاش امور علمية بأدلة شرعية وليس لكلام عن أمور شخصية لايخوض فيها أحد.

----------


## الأمل الراحل

> تعريف التشقير
> 
> هو تغيير لون شعر الحاجب بالصبغه للون الاشقر حتي يبدو كانها نامصه


بارك الله فيكم .. 
من هو صاحب التعريف هذا ؟
ثم واضح جدا من تعريفه أنه وضع حكم التشقير وكأنه يرى تحريمه ، حينما شبهه بـ النمص ..، وشتان والله بينهما .
نستطيع أن نقول إن التشقير هو تغيير لون الحاجبين باللون الأشقر أو بغيره . فقط . ولا داعي لـ ربطه بـ النمص .
ليست مشكلتنا إن كان هناك مَن يرى تشابها بين النمص والتشقير ، فغيره لا يرى ذلك .
والعجيب أن أكثر الذين يجادلون في حكم التشقير ، هم مَن يرى عدم جوازه ، فسبحان الله ..!
لا أدري ما سر الحماس العجيب لإثبات ذلك ، مع أن علماء كبار لا يرون تحريمه . ( بل حتى قص شعر الحاجبين اُختلف في حكمه ) .
وواضح لكل ذي عينين أن التشقير مجرد صبغ الحاجبين سواء بلون يشبه الجلد أو بلون أشقر أو كستنائي حتى يبدو التناسق بين لون الحاجبين مع لون الشعر ( شعر الرأس ) .
للعلم ترى والله إني ما أشقر حواجبي .. لكن الحق حق .. ولا بد أن نقوله .  :Smile:

----------


## نورالجنة

> السلا م عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،
> 
> أختي بارك الله فيك أولا قياسك باطل ولاارى وجه الشبه بين ماذكريته عن اللباس وعن صبغ الحواجب او تشقيرها فلا أعلم كيف توصلتي الى هذا القياس .. فارجو ان ناخذ الحذر من اصدار حكم بدون علم.. والافتراء في تحريم ماأحل الله او تحريم حرامه بدون علم..
> وسأنقل لكم كلام الشيخ خالد المصلح وفقه الله في مسألة تشقير او صبغ الحواجب ورأيه من رأي الشيخ بن عثمين رحمه الله:
> 
> *إن كان المراد بالتشقير صبغ شعر الحاجب بلون يقارب لون البشرة فلا أرى في ذلك بأساً؛ لأنه ليس من النمص المحرم، إذ النمص الذي جاء النص بلعن فاعله هو نتف شعر الحاجب، أما الصبغ فإنه لم يُنْهَ عنه، وكونه قد يشتبه بالنمص في النظر فليس هذا مسوغاً لتحريم ما أحل الله، فإن الأصل في الأشياء الإباحة.* 
> 
> *وقد أنكر الله جل وعلا من حرم ما أحل من الزينة بلا برهان كما في قوله: (قُلْ مَنْ حَرَّمَ زِينَةَ اللَّهِ الَّتِي أَخْرَجَ لِعِبَادِهِ وَالطَّيِّبَاتِ مِنَ الرِّزْقِ قُلْ هِيَ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا خَالِصَةً يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ كَذَلِكَ نُفَصِّلُ الْآياتِ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ) (الأعراف: 32) وبالإباحة كان يفتي شيخنا محمد بن عثيمين رحمه الله.*
> 
> ...


جزاكي الله خيرا و فيكي بارك الله , مع العلم انا لا احكم و لا احلل ما حرم الله و هناك فرقا بين التشقير و الصبغة و الحنا 
  ان التشقير يؤدي الى حرق بوصيلات الشعر مما يؤدي في الحال الى سقوطه  

ثانيا ان هذا هو عمل نساء الغرب و هذا ما وضحته اللجنة الدائمة للافتاء و ليس من عندي 
و فيه تشبه بيهن و قد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم. 


سبحان الله 

*تعريف النمص في لسان العرب*
*والنَّمَص رقَّة الشعر ودِقَّتُه حتى تراه كالزَّغَبِ، رجل أَنْمَصُ ورجل أَنْمَصُ الحاجب وربما كان أَنْمَصَ الجَبِين*

*ونَمَصَ شعرَه يَنْمِصُه نَمْصاً: نَتَفَه، والمُشْطُ يَنْمِصُ الشعرَ وكذلك المحَسَّة؛ أَنشد ثعلب: كانَ رُيَيْبٌ حَلَبٌ وقارِصُ والقَتُّ والشعيرُ والفَصافِصُ، ومُشُطٌ من الحديد نامِصُ يعني المِحَسَّة سماها مشطاً لأَن لها أَسناناً كأَسنان المشط.*

وتَنَمَّصت المرأَة: أَخذت شعر جَبِينِها بخيط لتنتفه.
ونَمَّصَت أَيضاً: شدد للتكثير؛ قال الراجز: يا لَيْتَها قد لَبِسَتْ وَصْواصا، ونمَّصَتْ حاجِبَها تَنماصا، حتى يَجِيئوا عُصَباً حِراصا والنامِصةُ: المرأَة التي تُزَيِّنُ النساء بالنَّمْص.
وفي الحديث: لُعِنَت النامصةُ والمُتَنَمّصة؛ قال الفراء: النامِصةُ التي تنتف الشعر من الوجه، ومنه قيل للمِنْقاشِ مِنْماص لأَنه ينتفه به، والمُتَنَمِّصةُ  : هي التي تفعل ذلك بنفسها؛ قال ابن الأَثير: وبعضهم يرويه المُنْتَمِصة، بتقديم النون على التاء.
وامرأَة نَمْصاء تَنْتَمِصُ أَي تأْمرُ نامِصةً فتَنْمِص شعرَ وجهها نَمْصاً أَي تأْخذه عنه بخيط.

نمص (مقاييس اللغة)

النون والميم والصاد أُصَيلٌ يدلُّ على رِقّة شَعَْرٍ أو نتف لـه. فالنَّمَص: رِقَّة الشَّعر.
والمِنْماص: المِنْقاش.
وشعرٌ نميصٌ، ونبتٌ نميصٌ: نتفَتْه الماشيةُ بأفواهها



اليكي و الى كل الاخوات انقل لكم فتوات اللجنة الدائمة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
حُـكـم تشقير الحواجب - فتوى اللجنة الدائمة -
فتوى رقم ( 21778 ) وتاريخ 29/12/1421 هـ 

الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده ، وبعد :
فقد اطلعت اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء على ما ورد إلى سماحة المفتي العام من المستفتي مبارك صالح ، والمُحال إلى اللجنة من الأمانة العامة لهيئة كبار العلماء برقم ( 7868 ) وتاريخ 19/12/1421 هـ وقد سأل المستفتي سؤالاً هذا نصه 
:
( فقد انتشر في الآونة الأخيرة بين أوساط النساء ظاهرة تشقير الحاجبين بحيث يكون هذا التشقير من فوق الحاجب ومِن تحته بشكل يُشابه بصورة مطابقة للنمص ، من ترقيق الحاجبين ، ولا يخفى أن هذه الظاهرة جاءت تقليداً للغرب . وأيضا خطورة هذه المادة المُشقّرة للشعر من الناحية الطبية ، والضرر الحاصل له ، فما حُـكم الشرع في مثل هذا الفعل ؟ أفتونا مأجورين ، علماً بأن الأغلبية من النساء عند مناصحتها تطلب ما كُتِب من اللجنة ، وتَردّ الفتوى الشفهية فنرغب – حفظكم الله – إصدار فتوى . سائلينه سبحانه عز وجل أن ينفع بها ، ويحفظ لهذه الأمة دينها . إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه ) . 
وبعد دراسة اللجنة للاستفتاء أجابت بأن 
تشقير أعلى الحاجبين وأسفلهما بالطريقة المذكورة لا يجوز لما في ذلك من تغيير خلق الله سبحانه ولمشابهته للنمص المحرّم شرعاً ، حيث إنه في معناه ويزداد الأمر حُرمة إذا كان ذلك الفعل تقليداً وتشبهاً بالكفار أو كان في استعماله ضرر على الجسم أو الشعر لقول الله تعالى : ( وَلاَ تُلْقُواْ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى التَّهْلُكَةِ ) وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : لا ضرر ولا ضرار . وبالله التوفيق .
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم . 
اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء
الرئيس
عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن محمد آل الشيخ
عضـو
عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الغديان
عضـو
صالح بن فوزان الفوزان 



أما عن مسألة التشقير فيقول الدكتور "أحمد بن محمد الخليل":
حكم التشقير: قبل أن أتكلم عن حكم التشقير، أقول للتشقير ثلاثة أنواع: 
النوع الأول: صبغ جميع شعر الحاجب، بلون غير لونه الأصلي، وغالباً ما يكون موافقاً للون الشعر، فهذا خارج محل البحث، والأظهر جوازه، إذ لا يوجد دليل على المنع، وعلى كل حال ليس هو محل البحث. 
النوع الثاني: صبغ طرفي الحاجب (الأعلى والأسفل)، بحيث يظهر الحاجب دقيقا رقيقا؛ لأن الطرف السفلي والعلوي، أصبح غير ظاهر، بسبب الصبغ بلون يشبه لون الجلد. 
النوع الثالث: صبغ كامل الحاجب بلون يشبه لون الجلد، ثم يرسم عليه بالقلم حاجب رقيق دقيق.
فالنوع الثاني، والثالث، هما محل البحث.
وقد اختلف أهل العلم المعاصرون في هذه المسألة على قولين:
القول الأول: أن التشقير بهذه الصفة لا يجوز، وبهذا القول أخذت اللجنة الدائمة. 
وفيما يلي نص السؤال والجواب:
السؤال: "انتشرت في الآونة الأخيرة بين أوساط النساء ظاهرة تشقير الحاجبين، بحيث يكون هذا التشقير من فوق الحاجب، ومن تحته، بشكل يشابه بصورة مطابقة للنمص، من ترقيق الحاجبين، ولا يخفى أن هذه الظاهرة جاءت تقليدا للغرب، وأيضا خطورة هذه المادة المشقرة للشعر من الناحية الطبية، والضرر الحاصل له، فما حـكم الشرع في مثل هذا الفعل؟
الجواب: بعد دراسة اللجنة للاستفتاء أجابت:
"بأن تشقير أعلى الحاجبين وأسفلهما بالطريقة المذكورة: لا يجوز؛ لما في ذلك من تغيير خلق الله ـ سبحانه ـ، ولمشابهته للنمص المحرم شرعا، حيث إنه في معناه، ويزداد الأمر حرمة إذا كان ذلك الفعل تقليدا وتشبها بالكفار، أو كان في استعماله ضرر على الجسم، أو الشعر؛ لقول الله ـ تعالى ـ: {وَلاَ تُلْقُواْ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى التَّهْلُكَةِ}، وقوله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ: "لا ضرر ولا ضرار"، وبالله التوفيق." ا.هـ 
القول الثاني: أن التشقير بهذه الصفة يجوز، وبهذا القول أخذ شيخنا محمد العثيمين - رحمه الله - وغيره.
ويستدل أصحاب هذا القول بأن الأصل في تجمل المرأة الجواز.
والأقرب للصواب ـ والله أعلم ـ أنه محرم، ويدل على رجحان هذا القول ثلاثة أدلة: 
الدليل الأول: أن التشقير بمعنى النمص المنهي عنه وفيما يلي شرح ذلك: أفاد النص الوارد في النمص، أن التحريم سببه تغيير خلق الله، طلباً للحسن. وهذه العلة تعد علة منصوصاً عليها.
قال النووي: "وأما قوله المتفلجات للحسن، فمعناه يفعلن ذلك طلباً للحسن، وفيه إشارة إلى أن الحرام هو المفعول لطلب الحسن، أما لو احتاجت إليه لعلاج، أو عيب في السن ونحوه، فلا بأس، والله أعلم". 
وقال الحافظ: "قوله: والمتفلجات للحسن يفهم منه أن المذمومة من فعلت ذلك لأجل الحسن، فلو احتاجت إلى ذلك لمداواة مثلا جاز".
وقيد "للحسن": يحتمل أنه يتعلق بالمتفلجات، ويحتمل أنه يتعلق بجميع المذكورات، فهذا محل خلاف بين أهل العلم. 
وأياً كان فإنه يشمل جميع المذكورات من حيث المعنى؛ فإن هذه الأعمال كلها تتخذ للتزين، كما لا يخفى، ويؤيد ذلك رواية الترمذي بلفظ: "مبتغياتٍ للحسن مغيراتٍ خلق الله". 

وقد ذكر أهل العلم أن الغرض من النمص هو إظهار الحاجب أدق مما هو عليه في الواقع، وأن هذا هو مراد النامصة، وقد تقدم نقل كثير يبين ذلك.
وسأزيد الأمر وضوحاً بنقل بعض كلام أهل العلم الموضح لهذا: قال أبو داود في السنن: "النامصة التي تنقش الحاجب حتى ترقه".
وفي شرح فتح القدير:"والنامصة هي التي تنقش الحاجب لترقه".
وفي حاشية العدوي:"جمع متنمصة وهي التي تنتف الشعر الحاجب حتى يصير دقيقا حسنا".
وقال النووي:"النامصة: التي تأخذ من شعر حاجب غيرها، وترققه؛ ليصير حسنا".
إذن النتف إنما حرم؛ لأن فيه تغييراً لخلق الله، بجعل الحاجب أدق مما هو عليه في الواقع، فالنتف ليس هو المقصود بالتحريم، بل التغيير الحاصل به، بدليل أن النتف في غير الحاجب جائز، بل مسنون كما في الإبط. 
تبين ـ بما تقدم ـ أن النتف المجرد ليس تغييرا لخلق الله، ونص الحديث يدل على ذلك بوضوح، فهو يدل على أن تغيير خلق الله طلبا للحسن منهي عنه، سواء كان بالنمص، أو بالوشم، أو بالوشر، فالتغيير الحاصل بهذه الأعمال هو المقصود بالنهي، ولا أظن أن هذا يخفى من دلالة النص. 
والخلاصة: أن النمص المحرم هو الذي يقصد منه ترقيق الحاجب، وتدقيقه، طلباً للجمال بإظهار الحاجب على غير هيئته الحقيقية، أما النتف لغير ذلك، كالنتف للعلاج ونحوه، فلا بأس به.
وإذا ثبت أن المحرم حقيقة هو التغيير الحاصل بالنتف، لا مجرد النتف، فإن الوصول إلى هذا المحرم لا يجوز، بأي طريق كان. 
والنساء اليوم يجعلن التشقير بدلاً عن النتف في الوصول لذات النتيجة، وهي إظهار الحاجب دقيقاً رقيقاً، ولذلك فهو لا يجوز.قال شيخ الإسلام: "الشيء الذي هو نفسه مقصود غير محرم إذا قصد به أمر محرم صار محرماً".
فالتشقير بمعنى صبغ الحاجب بحد ذاته ليس محرما، لكن لما قصد به ذات المنهي عنه في النمص، حَرُم من هذه الجهة.
الدليل الثاني: أن استخدام التشقير يؤدي إلى خروج الشعر بكثافة، بسبب تأثير المواد التي تصنع منها صبغة الشعر، وقد ثبت هذا في واقع النساء، وخروج الشعر بكثافة يجعل المرأة تستخدم النمص المحرم شرعاً؛ لأن التشقير يصبح لا يجدي نفعاً مع تزايد خروج الشعر بشكل لا يخفيه التشقير، والقاعدة الشرعية أن ما أدى إلى محرم فهو محرم. 
الدليل الثالث: أن المركبات الكيميائية التي تصنع منها صبغة الشعر فيها أضرار صحية خطيرة، والأبحاث الطبية التي كُتبت في هذا الموضوع كثيرة، لا أريد التطويل بالنقل منها، ولكن أكتفي بنقلٍ واحد يتعلق بالسوق المحلية.
يقول أحد الباحثين: "أشار أحد العلماء إلى أن الوكالة العالمية لأبحاث السرطان (larc) قد بينت أن بعض المركبات التي تدخل في تركيب بعض صبغات الشعر ذات تأثير تطفري شديد لحيوانات المعامل، ومن هذه المواد على وجه الخصوص مادة بارافينيلين داي أمين (ppd)...، وتختلف نسبة هذه المادة المسموح بها في صبغات الشعر، ففي بعض الدول (أمريكا، أوروبا) تُلْزم المصانع بألا تزيد هذه الصبغة عن 3%، بينما نجد أن دولاً أخرى لم تحدد نسبة قياسية لهذه المادة، الأمر الذي جعل بعض الشركات والمصانع غير الموثوق بها تتلاعب بأرواح الناس، وتزيد من نسبة مادة (ppd) في الصبغات التي تنتجها بنسبة عالية جداً، إذ دلت التحاليل الدقيقة التي أجريت بمركز السموم والتحليل بمستشفى الملك فيصل التخصصي، على أن بعض صبغات الشعر التي توجد في الأسواق المحلية قد احتوت على هذه المادة بنسب تزيد على 70%، مما أدى إلى حدوث مشكلات صحية لمن تعامل مع هذه الصبغات، واحتمال حدوث مشكلات أخرى في المستقبل". 
هذا ما ظهر لي في هذه المسألة والله أعلم.. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين. 
تعهد الشيطان في إغراء بني آدم به حين قال : { وَلآمُرَنَّهُمْ فَلَيُغَيِّرُنّ  َ خَلْقَ اللَّهِ } [ سورة النساء : آية 119 ]

----------


## الأمل الراحل

التشقير لا يؤدي إلى حرق بصيلات الشعر ، بل على العكس ، يجعل الشعرة أكثر متانة ، وهذا ما جعلني أتجنبه وأحذر منه ( بناء على تجربة الأخوات ) . بل ومكتوب على بعض عبوات التشقير إنه يؤدي إلى ذلك ، وإلى ايضا كثافة الشعر ( شعر الوجه والحاجبين ) .
ثم إن التشقير ليس فيه تشبها بالغربيات .. فهن أولا شقراوات ، فلسن بحاجة إلى تشقير الحاجبين ، ثم إنهن كافرات فلن يحملن همّ النمص وحكمه .
( والنمص لم يحرم لأن فيه تشبها بالكافرات ) .
وإن سقطت بعض شعرات الحاجب فلا إشكال في هذا .. فهي تسقط من الماء ، وتسقط من الزيت وغيره .
ثم باستطاعتي أن أطرح سؤالا على الشيخ وأعرض عليه الأمر وأصوره وكأن فيه كيت وكيت مما يحرمه الشرع فماذا سيكون جواب الشيخ ؟؟ مثل ما فعلت الأخت السائلة : ( بصورة مطابقة للنمص ) ، ( تقليدا للغرب ) ..!
الغرب ما ابتدع التشقير إلا لتشقير شعر اليدين وغيرها .. فهل لو استخدمنا التشقير كما يستخدمنه نساء الغرب ، هل وقعنا في التشبه بالغرب الكافر ؟؟
ثم هل كل الناس يرى أن التشقير فعلا مطابقا للنمص .؟
سمعتُ في قناة المجد ( برنامج افتاء للشيخ مفتي المملكة ) اتصلت إحدى الأخوات تسأله ما حكم ( الميش ) ، فقال لها : هل يمنع وصول الماء قالت نعم ، قال إذن لا يجوز .. فطبيعي هذه الأخت ستعقد المحاضرات للتحذير من هذه المادة علما بأنها في الواقع لا تمنع وصول الماء للشعر ..!

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> ولاأظن أن إحدى الأخوات قد ذكرت هل تقوم بتشقير او صبغ الحواجب.. بل جاءت التعليقات كرد على بعض اللأخوات هداننا الله وإياهن في جرأتهن على الافتاء في التحريم أو التحليل أو سياق أحاديث في غير مامحلها وقياسات باطلة.. وترك ماقاله العلماء.. المسألة خلافية وأختلف فيها كبار العلماء.. فمن نكون نحن ؟ المنتدى لنقاش امور علمية بأدلة شرعية وليس لكلام عن أمور شخصية لايخوض فيها أحد.


الأخت أم عمران كلامي موجهه لمن أردتي نصحها بترك التشقير وتخفيف الحواجب وأخذ بقول العلماء 
لأني ذكرت الأدلة التي ذكرتها آنفا لنساء ينمصن و بعضهن يشقرن الحواجب مع التخفيف ، ولله الحمد تركن النمص والتشقير وتخفيف الحواجب المشابه للنمص

----------


## نورالجنة

> .
> ثم إن التشقير ليس فيه تشبها بالغربيات .. فهن أولا شقراوات ، فلسن بحاجة إلى تشقير الحاجبين ، ثم إنهن كافرات فلن يحملن همّ النمص وحكمه .
> ( والنمص لم يحرم لأن فيه تشبها بالكافرات ) .
> ..!


 اختي بارك الله فيك  ان التشقير الحاجبين بل الوجه و الجسد كله تقم به الغربيات لإن لا يوجد عندهن وقت لإزالته و الاسهل و الايسر لهم  كوني اقيم في بلادهم  و هن محترفات في تغير خلقهن
و هم اول من قاموا باختراع التشقير  و ليس كونهم شقروات فهن لا يصبغون؟  بل لو ذهبت الى بلادهم الى اي صيدلية او متجر  ستجدي الغالب في كل صالوناتهم التجميلية الصبغات لون الاشقر  و انا قد سبق لي ان تحدثت مع احداهن  و قالت لي نعم كلنا نقم بصبغ و تشقير شعورنا 




> .
> الغرب ما ابتدع التشقير إلا لتشقير شعر اليدين وغيرها .. فهل لو استخدمنا التشقير كما يستخدمنه نساء الغرب ، هل وقعنا في التشبه بالغرب الكافر ؟؟
> ..!


 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم  من تشبه بقوم فهم منهم ( رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ) 

وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم  خالفوا اليهود و النصارى .

 وكذا التشبه بالفاسقات من ممثلات ، ونحوهن لحديث : ( من تشبه بقوم ؛ فهو منهم )

وقد نقلت لك قول  شيخ المنجد حفظه الله في الصبغ بالماش   

 يجب الانتباه في استعمال الميش إلى أمورٍ هامة قد تمنع من استعماله باعتبار آخر ، ومن هذه الأمور : عدم جواز التمييش بالسواد لمن شاب شعرها ، وعدم التشبه بالكافرات أو الفاسقات ، وعدم إظهار الشعر للأجانب عن المرأة ، وعدم ترتب ضرر على الرأس باستعمال هذه المواد الكيماوية في التمييش .
فإذا خلت هذه المحاذير في التمييش : فلا بأس من استعماله .

----------


## ام عمران

الاخت نور الجنة،، أول شيء ألاحظ ان السؤال في الفتوة يقول وإن الظاهرة جاءت تشبيها للغرب ،  من قال أن الغرب يشقرون الحواجب ؟؟ هل هو محرم في شريعتهم حتى تلجأ نسائهم إلى التشقير ؟ لاتوجد على الاطلاق ظاهرة تشقير حواجب النساءالغربيات ،استعمالهم للمواد المشقرة خاصة بشعر الايادي  فقط أما الحواجب فيقمن بنمص ، او إزالة شعر الحاجب بالكامل ورسمه مجدد مثل الوشم و بالتالي مسألة التقليد غير صحيحة... والاجوبة من المشايخ تكون حسب فهمهم للسؤال والصيغة التي استخدمها السائل ولايعكس السؤال الواقع الحقيقي.. أما قولك أن التشقير يزيل ويسقط الشعر في ذلك نظر ،، لأن من يستخدم تلك المواد أكدو انه على العكس يكثف شعر الجسم!! وأظن الأخت الامل الراحل قد سبقتني ووضحت ذلك.

ختاما المسألة اختلف فيها علماء بين تحريم وجواز ولايوجدإاجماع لا على التحريم ولا الاباحة خلافاا للنمص.

----------


## ام عمران

الاخت نور الجنة،،
و هم اول من قاموا باختراع التشقير و ليس كونهم شقروات فهن لا يصبغون؟ بل لو ذهبت الى بلادهم الى اي صيدلية او متجر ستجدي الغالب في كل صالوناتهم التجميلية الصبغات لون الاشقر و انا قد سبق لي ان تحدثت مع احداهن و قالت لي نعم كلنا نقم بصبغ و تشقير شعورنا 

وكذلك هم اول من اخترع النت والاجهزة التي نتواصل بها الان وكل ضروريات الحياة  ربما!! هل يدخل كل هذا في التشبيه ؟؟

انا بحكم اقامتي مدة طويلة بالغرب ودراستي لم اسمع قط او ارى امراة منهن تقوم بالتشقير ، والمواد نعم متوفرة وموجودة ، لان نسبة عالية من العرب والمسلمين مقيمين ببلاد الغرب... اما انهم اول من قامو بالتشقير فلا اظن ذلك صحيح لان العرب يصبغون الشعر سواء بالمواد الطبيعية مثل الحنا او غيرها.. وهم من قلد العرب في هذه الامور وليس العكس.. ونعود ونقول ان المسالة هذه خلافية مثل كثير من الامور التي اختلف فيها العلماء بأدلة شرعية ..

----------


## نورالجنة

> الاخت نور الجنة،، أول شيء ألاحظ ان السؤال في الفتوة يقول وإن الظاهرة جاءت تشبيها للغرب ، من قال أن الغرب يشقرون الحواجب ؟؟ هل هو محرم في شريعتهم حتى تلجأ نسائهم إلى التشقير ؟ لاتوجد على الاطلاق ظاهرة تشقير حواجب النساءالغربيات ،استعمالهم للمواد المشقرة خاصة بشعر الايادي فقط أما الحواجب فيقمن بنمص ، او إزالة شعر الحاجب بالكامل ورسمه مجدد مثل الوشم و بالتالي مسألة التقليد غير صحيحة... والاجوبة من المشايخ تكون حسب فهمهم للسؤال والصيغة التي استخدمها السائل ولايعكس السؤال الواقع الحقيقي.. أما قولك أن التشقير يزيل ويسقط الشعر في ذلك نظر ،، لأن من يستخدم تلك المواد أكدو انه على العكس يكثف شعر الجسم!! وأظن الأخت الامل الراحل قد سبقتني ووضحت ذلك.
> 
> ختاما المسألة اختلف فيها علماء بين تحريم وجواز ولايوجدإاجماع لا على التحريم ولا الاباحة خلافاا للنمص.


لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله بالطبع يوجد هنا في الغرب تشقير للحاجب  
و انا الى الآن في بلاد الغرب
اكتبي تشقير للحاجب باللغة الانجليزية و ستجدين  
مائات من المواقع تبين الطريقة و لو تريدين فيديو ستجدي ؟  
bleaching the Eyebrows 
سبحان الله 
لو سكت كل من لا يعلم لسقط الخلاف 
و الله المستعان

----------


## نورالجنة

[QUOTE=ام عمران;364190]الاخت نور الجنة،،
و هم اول من قاموا باختراع التشقير و ليس كونهم شقروات فهن لا يصبغون؟ بل لو ذهبت الى بلادهم الى اي صيدلية او متجر ستجدي الغالب في كل صالوناتهم التجميلية الصبغات لون الاشقر و انا قد سبق لي ان تحدثت مع احداهن و قالت لي نعم كلنا نقم بصبغ و تشقير شعورنا 

وكذلك هم اول من اخترع النت والاجهزة التي نتواصل بها الان وكل ضروريات الحياة ربما!! هل يدخل كل هذا في التشبيه ؟؟

QUOTE]


الظاهر انه في إلتباس

 من المعروف اختي  ان كل ما يوافق الفطرة و لا يتعارض مع احكام شريعتنا   نوافقهم فيها  و كل ما يخالف الفطرة و الدين  فلا يجوز ان نتشبه بهم فيه لقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم  من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم.

 دعيني اعد لك نقل فتوات  اللجنة الدائمة للمرة الثانية فتوات اللجنة الدائمة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

حُـكـم تشقير الحواجب - فتوى اللجنة الدائمة -
فتوى رقم ( 21778 ) وتاريخ 29/12/1421 هـ


الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده ، وبعد :
فقد اطلعت اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء على ما ورد إلى سماحة المفتي العام من المستفتي مبارك صالح ، والمُحال إلى اللجنة من الأمانة العامة لهيئة كبار العلماء برقم ( 7868 ) وتاريخ 19/12/1421 هـ وقد سأل المستفتي سؤالاً هذا نصه 
:
( فقد انتشر في الآونة الأخيرة بين أوساط النساء ظاهرة تشقير الحاجبين بحيث يكون هذا التشقير من فوق الحاجب ومِن تحته بشكل يُشابه بصورة مطابقة للنمص ، من ترقيق الحاجبين ، ولا يخفى أن هذه الظاهرة جاءت تقليداً للغرب . وأيضا خطورة هذه المادة المُشقّرة للشعر من الناحية الطبية ، والضرر الحاصل له ، فما حُـكم الشرع في مثل هذا الفعل ؟ أفتونا مأجورين ، علماً بأن الأغلبية من النساء عند مناصحتها تطلب ما كُتِب من اللجنة ، وتَردّ الفتوى الشفهية فنرغب – حفظكم الله – إصدار فتوى . سائلينه سبحانه عز وجل أن ينفع بها ، ويحفظ لهذه الأمة دينها . إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه ) .

وبعد دراسة اللجنة للاستفتاء أجابت بأن

تشقير أعلى الحاجبين وأسفلهما بالطريقة المذكورة لا يجوز لما في ذلك من تغيير خلق الله سبحانه ولمشابهته للنمص المحرّم شرعاً ، حيث إنه في معناه ويزداد الأمر حُرمة إذا كان ذلك الفعل تقليداً وتشبهاً بالكفار أو كان في استعماله ضرر على الجسم أو الشعر لقول الله تعالى : ( وَلاَ تُلْقُواْ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى التَّهْلُكَةِ ) وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : لا ضرر ولا ضرار . وبالله التوفيق .
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم .

اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء
الرئيس
عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن محمد آل الشيخ
عضـو
عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الغديان
عضـو
صالح بن فوزان الفوزان




أما عن مسألة التشقير فيقول الدكتور "أحمد بن محمد الخليل":
حكم التشقير: قبل أن أتكلم عن حكم التشقير، أقول للتشقير ثلاثة أنواع: 
النوع الأول: صبغ جميع شعر الحاجب، بلون غير لونه الأصلي، وغالباً ما يكون موافقاً للون الشعر، فهذا خارج محل البحث، والأظهر جوازه، إذ لا يوجد دليل على المنع، وعلى كل حال ليس هو محل البحث. 
النوع الثاني: صبغ طرفي الحاجب (الأعلى والأسفل)، بحيث يظهر الحاجب دقيقا رقيقا؛ لأن الطرف السفلي والعلوي، أصبح غير ظاهر، بسبب الصبغ بلون يشبه لون الجلد. 
النوع الثالث: صبغ كامل الحاجب بلون يشبه لون الجلد، ثم يرسم عليه بالقلم حاجب رقيق دقيق.
فالنوع الثاني، والثالث، هما محل البحث.
وقد اختلف أهل العلم المعاصرون في هذه المسألة على قولين:
القول الأول: أن التشقير بهذه الصفة لا يجوز، وبهذا القول أخذت اللجنة الدائمة. 
وفيما يلي نص السؤال والجواب:
السؤال: "انتشرت في الآونة الأخيرة بين أوساط النساء ظاهرة تشقير الحاجبين، بحيث يكون هذا التشقير من فوق الحاجب، ومن تحته، بشكل يشابه بصورة مطابقة للنمص، من ترقيق الحاجبين، ولا يخفى أن هذه الظاهرة جاءت تقليدا للغرب، وأيضا خطورة هذه المادة المشقرة للشعر من الناحية الطبية، والضرر الحاصل له، فما حـكم الشرع في مثل هذا الفعل؟
الجواب: بعد دراسة اللجنة للاستفتاء أجابت:
"بأن تشقير أعلى الحاجبين وأسفلهما بالطريقة المذكورة: لا يجوز؛ لما في ذلك من تغيير خلق الله ـ سبحانه ـ، ولمشابهته للنمص المحرم شرعا، حيث إنه في معناه، ويزداد الأمر حرمة إذا كان ذلك الفعل تقليدا وتشبها بالكفار، أو كان في استعماله ضرر على الجسم، أو الشعر؛ لقول الله ـ تعالى ـ: {وَلاَ تُلْقُواْ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى التَّهْلُكَةِ}، وقوله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ: "لا ضرر ولا ضرار"، وبالله التوفيق." ا.هـ 
القول الثاني: أن التشقير بهذه الصفة يجوز، وبهذا القول أخذ شيخنا محمد العثيمين - رحمه الله - وغيره.
ويستدل أصحاب هذا القول بأن الأصل في تجمل المرأة الجواز.
والأقرب للصواب ـ والله أعلم ـ أنه محرم، ويدل على رجحان هذا القول ثلاثة أدلة: 
الدليل الأول: أن التشقير بمعنى النمص المنهي عنه وفيما يلي شرح ذلك: أفاد النص الوارد في النمص، أن التحريم سببه تغيير خلق الله، طلباً للحسن. وهذه العلة تعد علة منصوصاً عليها.
قال النووي: "وأما قوله المتفلجات للحسن، فمعناه يفعلن ذلك طلباً للحسن، وفيه إشارة إلى أن الحرام هو المفعول لطلب الحسن، أما لو احتاجت إليه لعلاج، أو عيب في السن ونحوه، فلا بأس، والله أعلم".

وقال الحافظ: "قوله: والمتفلجات للحسن يفهم منه أن المذمومة من فعلت ذلك لأجل الحسن، فلو احتاجت إلى ذلك لمداواة مثلا جاز".
وقيد "للحسن": يحتمل أنه يتعلق بالمتفلجات، ويحتمل أنه يتعلق بجميع المذكورات، فهذا محل خلاف بين أهل العلم. 
وأياً كان فإنه يشمل جميع المذكورات من حيث المعنى؛ فإن هذه الأعمال كلها تتخذ للتزين، كما لا يخفى، ويؤيد ذلك رواية الترمذي بلفظ: "مبتغياتٍ للحسن مغيراتٍ خلق الله".


وقد ذكر أهل العلم أن الغرض من النمص هو إظهار الحاجب أدق مما هو عليه في الواقع، وأن هذا هو مراد النامصة، وقد تقدم نقل كثير يبين ذلك.
وسأزيد الأمر وضوحاً بنقل بعض كلام أهل العلم الموضح لهذا: قال أبو داود في السنن: "النامصة التي تنقش الحاجب حتى ترقه".
وفي شرح فتح القدير:"والنامصة هي التي تنقش الحاجب لترقه".
وفي حاشية العدوي:"جمع متنمصة وهي التي تنتف الشعر الحاجب حتى يصير دقيقا حسنا".
وقال النووي:"النامصة: التي تأخذ من شعر حاجب غيرها، وترققه؛ ليصير حسنا".
إذن النتف إنما حرم؛ لأن فيه تغييراً لخلق الله، بجعل الحاجب أدق مما هو عليه في الواقع، فالنتف ليس هو المقصود بالتحريم، بل التغيير الحاصل به، بدليل أن النتف في غير الحاجب جائز، بل مسنون كما في الإبط. 
تبين ـ بما تقدم ـ أن النتف المجرد ليس تغييرا لخلق الله، ونص الحديث يدل على ذلك بوضوح، فهو يدل على أن تغيير خلق الله طلبا للحسن منهي عنه، سواء كان بالنمص، أو بالوشم، أو بالوشر، فالتغيير الحاصل بهذه الأعمال هو المقصود بالنهي، ولا أظن أن هذا يخفى من دلالة النص. 
والخلاصة: أن النمص المحرم هو الذي يقصد منه ترقيق الحاجب، وتدقيقه، طلباً للجمال بإظهار الحاجب على غير هيئته الحقيقية، أما النتف لغير ذلك، كالنتف للعلاج ونحوه، فلا بأس به.
وإذا ثبت أن المحرم حقيقة هو التغيير الحاصل بالنتف، لا مجرد النتف، فإن الوصول إلى هذا المحرم لا يجوز، بأي طريق كان.

والنساء اليوم يجعلن التشقير بدلاً عن النتف في الوصول لذات النتيجة، وهي إظهار الحاجب دقيقاً رقيقاً، ولذلك فهو لا يجوز.قال شيخ الإسلام: "الشيء الذي هو نفسه مقصود غير محرم إذا قصد به أمر محرم صار محرماً".
فالتشقير بمعنى صبغ الحاجب بحد ذاته ليس محرما، لكن لما قصد به ذات المنهي عنه في النمص، حَرُم من هذه الجهة.
الدليل الثاني: أن استخدام التشقير يؤدي إلى خروج الشعر بكثافة، بسبب تأثير المواد التي تصنع منها صبغة الشعر، وقد ثبت هذا في واقع النساء، وخروج الشعر بكثافة يجعل المرأة تستخدم النمص المحرم شرعاً؛ لأن التشقير يصبح لا يجدي نفعاً مع تزايد خروج الشعر بشكل لا يخفيه التشقير، والقاعدة الشرعية أن ما أدى إلى محرم فهو محرم. 
الدليل الثالث: أن المركبات الكيميائية التي تصنع منها صبغة الشعر فيها أضرار صحية خطيرة، والأبحاث الطبية التي كُتبت في هذا الموضوع كثيرة، لا أريد التطويل بالنقل منها، ولكن أكتفي بنقلٍ واحد يتعلق بالسوق المحلية.
يقول أحد الباحثين: "أشار أحد العلماء إلى أن الوكالة العالمية لأبحاث السرطان (larc) قد بينت أن بعض المركبات التي تدخل في تركيب بعض صبغات الشعر ذات تأثير تطفري شديد لحيوانات المعامل، ومن هذه المواد على وجه الخصوص مادة بارافينيلين داي أمين (ppd)...، وتختلف نسبة هذه المادة المسموح بها في صبغات الشعر، ففي بعض الدول (أمريكا، أوروبا) تُلْزم المصانع بألا تزيد هذه الصبغة عن 3%، بينما نجد أن دولاً أخرى لم تحدد نسبة قياسية لهذه المادة، الأمر الذي جعل بعض الشركات والمصانع غير الموثوق بها تتلاعب بأرواح الناس، وتزيد من نسبة مادة (ppd) في الصبغات التي تنتجها بنسبة عالية جداً، إذ دلت التحاليل الدقيقة التي أجريت بمركز السموم والتحليل بمستشفى الملك فيصل التخصصي، على أن بعض صبغات الشعر التي توجد في الأسواق المحلية قد احتوت على هذه المادة بنسب تزيد على 70%، مما أدى إلى حدوث مشكلات صحية لمن تعامل مع هذه الصبغات، واحتمال حدوث مشكلات أخرى في المستقبل". 
هذا ما ظهر لي في هذه المسألة والله أعلم.. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.

 سبحان الله تعهد الشيطان في إغراء بني آدم به حين قال : { وَلآمُرَنَّهُمْ فَلَيُغَيِّرُنّ  َ خَلْقَ اللَّهِ } [ سورة النساء : آية 119 ]

----------


## نورالجنة

اما بالنسبة للانترنت  فهذا ليس موضوعنا الآن  واعلمي انه واجب علينا  نخالفهم في كل ما نستطيع مخالفتهم فيه 
عليكي بشريط الالباني 
تكلم على النهي عن التشبه بالكفار http://www.alalbany.net/fatawa_view.php?id=6719
حكم التشبه بالكفار http://www.alalbany.net/fatawa_view.php?id=777
ما ضابط التشبه بالكفار http://www.alalbany.net/fatawa_view.php?id=2978
 مسألة في الفرق بين مخالفة المشركين وعدم التشبه بهم http://www.alalbany.net/fatawa_view.php?id=3062

----------


## ام عمران

نور الجنة بارك الله فيك اختي ..  
أنا كذلك في الغرب منذ عشرات السنين!! ولاأتكلم بدون علم.. وليس لك الحق في قول ماقليته (لو سكت كل من لايعلم) لاني نقلت لك كلام كبار المشايخ.. ولم أجرا على التحريم ولا التحليل  ولكن يبدو لي انه لم يسبق ان سمعتي بالشيخ بن عثمين ؟؟ او خالد المصلح وغيرهم كثير ؟ ممن قالو ان المسألة خلافية ؟ ام ان الاخت غير مطلعة على معنى الخلاف الفقهي ؟ فهناك ادلة يستدل بها كل من الطرفين. فرفقا عزيزتي بي فأنا لست هنا أبيح او احرم.. انا نقلت ماسمعت وماقرأت مثل ماتفضلتي انتي والاخوات من نقل كلام من يرون بتحريم فقد جئت لك بمن يرون بجواز ! وكما نقلتي عن الغرب فنا نقلت واقع اعيشه ولست بحاجة الى فيديو او غيره. 
أما بالنسبة للاخت التي نقلت فتوى اللجنة الدائمة فأنا كذلك أحيلك الى مشاركتي السابقة ونقلي لكلام الشيخ خالد المصلح وبن عثيمين. 
خلاصة القول ان هذه المسالة محل خلاف بين الكثير من كبار العلماء ولاأرى فايدة من تكرار الكلام فيها بين أخوات أقل مايقال عنا أننا عوام! 
أسال الله لي ولكن التوفيق لكل مايحبه ويرضاه

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

هوّنّ عليكنَّ قليلاً  :Smile: 

رفقًا ولينًا أيتها الغاليات ، لاسيما وأنّ المسألة خلافية ..
وأقصد برفق واللين : في (الخطاب بينكنّ) ، وليس الأخذ بالتساهل ..

* (لا تظنّ إحداكنّ أني أفعل إحدى هذه الأشياء ، تالله ما جربتُ شيئًا منها  في حياتي قط) ..

ولكن والله المقصود الرّفق في الخطاب ونبذ التعصب مِن كلا الطرفين ، والمسألة خلافية ؛ فهل سيخرج الحسم فيها مِنْ هذه الصفحة الطيبة ..؟!

الله يبارك في جميع الأخوات ، ويُحسن إليهنّ ..

----------


## ام عمران

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،، 
بارك الله فيك أختي ربوع الاسلام على كلامك الطيب، أسعدني جدا ماكتبتيه ،،  
وقد ذكرت للأاخوات ( كما سبقني البعض في هذا الموضوع) أن كوننا نتكلم في هذه المسألة لايعني اننا نقوم بفعلها.. لكن نوضح ان المسألة محل خلاف العلماء.. وليست لدينا كفاءة حتى نحرم او نحلل .. ونطعن فيمن يقمن بذلك بدون علم.. وأظن أن من شروط المنتدى عدم الافتاء!!! لكن من طرحت الموضوع ومن أيدها يرفضون رفضا تاما أن هذه المسألة ( التشقير) محل خلاف بين من هم أهل للفتوى!  
لكني وجدت تعصب للاراء ورفض الرأي المخالف لهن.. أسال الله ان يغفر لي ولهن جميعا وانهي مشاركتي في هذاا لموضوع بقولي هذا : اللهم ارزقني وأخواتي العلم النافع والعمل الصالح المتقبل واجعل اللهم ما علمتنا حجة لنا لا علينا ،، اللهم قنا الكلام بغير علم والمسارعة بغير حلم.

----------


## حفيدة المتولي

[quote=قلبـ مملكه ـي وربي يملكه;362868]*بارك المولى فيك ونفع بك*
 وفيكي بارك اختيتي
*أستزيدي لنا أختآآآ*


والله يا اختي كنت عازمه علي الاستزاده ولاكنني ما وجدت الا انني ازداد من اخواتي بارك الله فيهنquot

----------


## حفيدة المتولي

الاخت ام عمرن   بارك الله فيكي
نعم المساله  اختلف فيها شيخنا  العالم العلامه الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله واسكنه فسيح جناته
ولكنني اوجه اليك سؤال 
متي سؤل الشيخ رحمه الله

 في اول ما ظهرت مسالة التشقير وكنا فقط وقتها  نعرف ان شيئ ظهر اسمه التشقير ولم نكن نره
ولكن فتوة هيئة كبار العلماء من حوالي عشر ستوات وكانت بعدما انتشر ذاك الفعل 
ومني اليكي اختي الكريمه سؤال  ارجو منك البحث عته
هل صدرت فتوة هيئة كبار العلماء في حياة الشيخ رحمه الله وهو ظل  علي فتواه ام ماذا

اخواتي والله هناك شيخ فاضل من اهل مصر  طرحت عليه مسالة من مسائل الحج
وهي المبيت بمني ان تعسر  لوجود الزحام الشديد  
فاجاب بلا ولم يجز عدم المبيت ولو لم يوجد مكان وقال هناك شوارع
ولاكنه اختي لما جاء للحج ورائ بام عينه الزحام  
قال   بالنص  ليس المخبر كالمعاين
هذا والله اعلم

----------


## حفيدة المتولي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> وبعد دراسة اللجنة للاستفتاء أجابت بأن 
> تشقير أعلى الحاجبين وأسفلهما بالطريقة المذكورة لا يجوز لما في ذلك من تغيير خلق الله سبحانه ولمشابهته للنمص المحرّم شرعاً ، حيث إنه في معناه ويزداد الأمر حُرمة إذا كان ذلك الفعل تقليداً وتشبهاً بالكفار أو كان في استعماله ضرر على الجسم أو الشعر لقول الله تعالى : ( وَلاَ تُلْقُواْ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى التَّهْلُكَةِ ) وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : لا ضرر ولا ضرار . وبالله التوفيق .
> وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم . 
> اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء
> الرئيس
> عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن محمد آل الشيخ
> عضـو
> عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الغديان
> ...


 بارك الله فيك اختي نور الجنه رزقني الله واياك اعلى درجات الجنه
فهذا ما كنت اسعي لانقله

----------


## حفيدة المتولي

*منقووول*
* وقال الشيخ عبد الله الجبرين – حفظه الله - :* 

*أرى أن هذه الأصباغ وتغيير الألوان لشعر الحواجب لا تجوز فقد لعن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم النامصات والمتنمصات والمغيرات لخلق الله الحديث ، وقد جعل الله من حكمته من وجود الاختلاف فيها . فمنها كثيف ومنها خفيف منها الطويل ومنها القصير وذلك مما يحصل به التمييز بين الناس ، ومعرفة كل إنسان بما يخصه ويعرف به ، فعلى هذا لا يجوز الصبغ لأنه من تغيير خلق الله تعالى .* 

*" فتاوى المرأة " جمع خالد الجريسي ( ص 134 ) .* 

*وقال آخرون من أهل العلم بإباحته ، ومنهم الشيخ محمد الصالح العثيمين . انظر الأسئلة رقم ( 8605 ) و : ( 11168 ) في الموقع .* 

*فصارت القضية موضع شبهة لاختلاف العلماء فيها .* 

*فيكون الأولى والأحوط تركها .* 

*ومن كان من أهل الاجتهاد عمل بما رآه ، ومن كان من أصحاب الأهلية في الترجيح عمل بما ترجح لديه ، والعامي يقلّد أوثق من يعلمه من علماء بلده أو من وصلت إليه فتواه .* 

*والله أعلم* 



*والشيخ المديهش وهو ممن سمح لهم الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله بالأفتاء ومن كبار طلبته ،*
*أوضح اللبس الحاصل حول قول البعض بجواز تشقير الحواجب ونسبها للشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله فقال :*
*أن ماقصده الشيخ رحمه الله هو تشقير الحاجب ككل وليس تحديده بالتشقير فيبدو بالنمص ..*
*الاختلاف بين العلماء يجب أن يجعلنا أكثر حيطة ، وأن نأخذ بالأحوط ، وأن لانتتبع الرخص ..*

*خاصة أن فتوى كهذه وردت من هيئة كبار العلماء ..*

----------


## حفيدة المتولي

> بارك الله فيكم .. 
> من هو صاحب التعريف هذا ؟
> ثم واضح جدا من تعريفه أنه وضع حكم التشقير وكأنه يرى تحريمه ، حينما شبهه بـ النمص ..، وشتان والله بينهما .


 اقول لك الحقيق هو انا  ولكن اذ جئتي لنا بتعريف علمي لكي دعاء خاص
واسفه  لو فيه تطاول علي اهل اللغه
بس لا ادري لماذا جائت معي هكذا
يمكن لانني كلما رايت مشقره حسبتها نامصه حتي يتبين لي الامر
الله اعلم

----------


## ام عمران

> الاخت ام عمرن بارك الله فيكي
> نعم المساله اختلف فيها شيخنا العالم العلامه الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله واسكنه فسيح جناته
> ولكنني اوجه اليك سؤال 
> متي سؤل الشيخ رحمه الله
> 
> في اول ما ظهرت مسالة التشقير وكنا فقط وقتها نعرف ان شيئ ظهر اسمه التشقير ولم نكن نره
> ولكن فتوة هيئة كبار العلماء من حوالي عشر ستوات وكانت بعدما انتشر ذاك الفعل 
> ومني اليكي اختي الكريمه سؤال ارجو منك البحث عته
> هل صدرت فتوة هيئة كبار العلماء في حياة الشيخ رحمه الله وهو ظل علي فتواه ام ماذا
> هذا والله اعلم


مع اني قد ختمت كلامي في هذا الموضوع في آخر مشاركة لي لكن لابأس اعقب على كلام أختي حفيدة المتولي،،

اولا قال عزوجل  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  ولاتقف ماليس لك به علم إن السمع والبصر والفؤاد كل اولئك كان عنه مسئولا :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 

من الغريب ان نتكلم في امر لسنا على معرفة تامة به الفتوى التي افتتت لجنة الدائمة كانت في فترة حياة الشيخ بن عثمين او بعد وفاته بمدة وجيزة جدا لاتتعدى شهر او شهرين بالكثير !!!فقد توفي الشيخ بن عثيمن رحمة الله عليه سنة 1421 في نفس سنة الفتوى!!! فهل تغير الوضع الى هذه الدرجة خلال بضعة اسابيع او شهر مثلا؟ وقولك انتشار التشقير كان في بدايته هذا ينم على انك تجهلين ان التشقير ظاهر منذ زمن!! لكن الله المستعان!!

وأخيرا وليس آخرا هل الان كل فتاوي بن عثمين نضرب بها عرض الحائط ونقول كان زمانه ووقته مختلف ؟؟ غريب جدا هذا التحليل!! هل كان يفتي عبثا ؟؟ عزيزتي هناك من مشايخ اليوم من لم يجرأ على تحريمه منهم الشيخ المنجد ( بالرغم من أنه يرى افضلية الابتعاد عن هذا الامر من باب الحذر طبعا) وقد سئل من فترة وجيزة جدا وذكر كلام بن عثمين في جواز ذلك لكن قال اذا فيه مضرة الافضل الابتعاد عنه ويفتي بالاباحة الشيخ خالد المصلح (وهوصهر الشيخ بن عثمين و من اقرب طلبته!!) وغيرهم كثير لاتحضرني الاسماء المسألة لازلت خلافية والامور الخلافية عزيزتي لانقول فيها كان وقتنا ووقتهم!! فمسالة غطاء الوجه وكشفه خلافية هل اتفق عليها العلماء ؟؟ هل نطعن في النساء الائي يكشفن اوجههن ؟ كوني انا مقتعنة ان الحجاب الشرعي هو في تغطية الوجه لايعني اطعن فيمن لهم ادلة في عدم وجوب تغطية الوجه!

لكن كلامك في كون التشقير لم يكن منتشر وقت الشيخ لدى افتى بما افتى فهذا كلام خطير جدا وكأن الشيخ يتكلم عن حال لايعرفه جيدا نسال الله العفو والعافية،،
هناك امر اخر انتبهت له الان قولك المسالة اختلف فيها بن عثيمين،، لم يختلف في رأيه بل بالاباحة كان يفتي.
وبالله التوفيق

----------


## حكمة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تبارك الرحمن ،، موفقات بإذنه تعالى 
كثير ما أقابل فتيات هداهن الله وإياهن 
فمنهن من يقمن بالنمص وهن يعترفن بذلك ولكن لاينكرن حرمته 
وبعضهن يقمن بتحديد الحواجب عن طريق الموس الخاص بذلك وهنا هن يجادلن وقولهن بأنهن لا ينمصن بل يحلقن !!!
وكذلك التشقير ،،،
أخواتي الكريمات الطيبات وكما سمعت في كثير من مجالس الذكر ؛ ألا ترون أنه نوع من أنواع التحايل على الشرع والدين ؟؟؟!!!

والله أعلم 

حياكن الله وبارك الله فيكن

----------


## حفيدة المتولي

اعيد واكرر

فصارت القضية موضع شبهة لاختلاف العلماء فيها . 

*فيكون الأولى والأحوط تركها .* 

*ومن كان من أهل الاجتهاد عمل بما رآه ، ومن كان من أصحاب الأهلية في الترجيح عمل بما ترجح لديه ، والعامي يقلّد أوثق من يعلمه من علماء بلده أو من وصلت إليه فتواه .* 

*والله أعلم* 



*والشيخ المديهش وهو ممن سمح لهم الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله بالأفتاء ومن كبار طلبته ،*
*أوضح اللبس الحاصل حول قول البعض بجواز تشقير الحواجب ونسبها للشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله فقال :*
*أن ماقصده الشيخ رحمه الله هو تشقير الحاجب ككل وليس تحديده بالتشقير فيبدو بالنمص ..*
*الاختلاف بين العلماء يجب أن يجعلنا أكثر حيطة ، وأن نأخذ بالأحوط ، وأن لانتتبع الرخص ..*

*خاصة أن فتوى كهذه وردت من هيئة كبار العلماء ..*

----------


## أم حكيم

((لو سكت كل من لا يعلم لسقط الخلاف))
عبارة خطيرة  ...  ليت الأخت تسندها لمن يؤخذ العلم عنه إن صحت العبارة .

----------

